# Cherry Grove in Oct?



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

Have a friend that offered up his place for a weekend in N. Myrtle near Cherry Grove the 3rd weekend in Oct. Looking at the area around the Cherry Grove boat landing and the Heritage Shores Nature Preserve. No boat option for me and this area looks to have quite a bit of accessible water there. Any word on how the fishing is there generally? Still new at coastal fishing so I'm usually just hoping for the best and wetting lines until I get lucky. I'm sure that my days will consist of having the wife drop me off while she goes & shops so it seems like I would have quite a bit of area to be able to cover there on foot. Any suggestions, better spots or tips are appreciated!


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

I work for the company that built the Prince Resort some years ago at the CG pier so I had opportunities to fish around the area. I cannot make any guarantees but only share my experiences in the area. Of course, you have the pier and October isn't a bad time to fish there. The surf in that area is OK if you have a surf stick. Flounder, red drum and bluefish. I have caught flounder and specks on artificial bait in the boat ramp area you mentioned off the end of 53rd street. Gulp shrimp in the new penny color has worked well for me. There is another small park/coastal preserve at 39th and Duffy Street. I have caught flounder there but I suggest fishing at high tide and be prepared to wade. The water gets high at the end of the walkway and the rubber neckers tend to crowd the planks. I leave a small Plano tray on the walkway. There is a place along 39th some people call Lake Drive just around the corner from the preserve where some pipes under the road allow water to flow into the "lake". I have walked this area and fished both sides of the road, caught some specks. Never had any problems walking but have been yelled at by neighbors and the police for parking a truck along there. If you can catch a ride up to the 6000 block of N. Ocean Blvd. you can walk to Hog Inlet to fish. I used to carry a backpack with PVC rod spikes zip tied to it and food and water. Everybody left the fishin' vagabond prince alone. Tight lines.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2017)

Well, looking around a bit on the old internet machine & on street view in Google Earth I see signs at the entrance to the park at the north end of Heritage Drive that states that fishing & crabbing are prohibited inside the park, so that shoots that idea in the foot. Hadn't seen the one at 39th so I may give that a try. What kind of access is there at the very end of N. Ocean Blvd at Hog Inlet? Looks like villas & rentals so I don't want to walk through "properties" and end up getting thrown out 10 minutes after my ride leaves & I'm 3 miles from our place & hours before my ride returns. The inlet side of the point looks like a decent channel & not too bad of a spot to try and looks like plenty of room to fish around for how ever many hours the wife decides to shop. Taking food & water may be a good bet for me too!


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

when you hit the end of ocean blvd there is a house on the right hand corner.
There is an access path just to the right of it.
at low tide there is a big sand flat goes out to the inlet.
you can fish the inlet the canal or ocean.
haven't fished there but its on my to do list.
just a heads up.
There was a video of a 5-6' bull shark taking someones fish away from them on that canal.
I would bring food, drink (lots) and umbrella for shade.
Chair or bucket to sit on .


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

How about from a boat in that area....planning to make a trip this weekend and am split on where I want to spend most of my time...Murrells inlet, Pawleys, Winyah, or now water accessible from this 53 st landing


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

pcso35 said:


> Well, looking around a bit on the old internet machine & on street view in Google Earth I see signs at the entrance to the park at the north end of Heritage Drive that states that fishing & crabbing are prohibited inside the park, so that shoots that idea in the foot. Hadn't seen the one at 39th so I may give that a try. What kind of access is there at the very end of N. Ocean Blvd at Hog Inlet? Looks like villas & rentals so I don't want to walk through "properties" and end up getting thrown out 10 minutes after my ride leaves & I'm 3 miles from our place & hours before my ride returns. The inlet side of the point looks like a decent channel & not too bad of a spot to try and looks like plenty of room to fish around for how ever many hours the wife decides to shop. Taking food & water may be a good bet for me too!


Do not know what sign you saw at the park but every time I go out there people are fishing. SC Wildlife still maintains a waste fishing line deposit facility at the entrance to that small pier. I hope the wacko liberal environmental nazis have not lobbied fishing out of the area. As far as the Hogg Inlet access, walk up the beach to the inlet. The beach is still public.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2017)

oldguy said:


> Do not know what sign you saw at the park but every time I go out there people are fishing. SC Wildlife still maintains a waste fishing line deposit facility at the entrance to that small pier. I hope the wacko liberal environmental nazis have not lobbied fishing out of the area. As far as the Hogg Inlet access, walk up the beach to the inlet. The beach is still public.


2nd sign from the right. 
"FISHING Crabbing are Prohibited Inside The Park"
Hope that's wrong, looks like a nice place to blow a day......


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

pcso35 said:


> 2nd sign from the right.
> "FISHING Crabbing are Prohibited Inside The Park"
> Hope that's wrong, looks like a nice place to blow a day......
> 
> View attachment 43954



I see said the blind man as he adjusted his hearing aid.....My bad. I was referring to the area in the other direction near the boat ramp where I have fished in the past. That area you indicated does look like a great place to fish. Amazing that it is OK to fish in one area a few hundred yards away and is not in that area. I hope no fish in that area swim down to the area I am referring to, they may just get caught. Beyond the boat ramp, there are some trails that lead to the water on both sides of the small island, caught specks there. I would give it a try. Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2017)

Ok, next question. Looking on MB's public beach access site & as I have seen repeatedly, shark fishing is illegal on public beaches there. Once identified, sharks and other dangerous fish must be released. Sharks may not be beached. That tells me that I'm supposed to cut the line & start over. Not a fan of letting braid or mono either one go floating off to end up in someone's prop or killing some bird/fish down the line. Also on this site it states that their coverage area is just south of the city limits line in NMB and runs south to here, there & wherever. I can't find anything about NMB or Cherry Grove? No plans of targeting sharks but we all know that the opossum of the sea usually manages to show up during an outing & I don't want to cut rigs off if I don't have to. It makes a mess and them suckers get expensive after a while.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2017)

Weekend went pretty well. Spent most of my time at Hog Inlet. High tide on the inlet side, low tide on the surf side. Not bad fishing. Finger mullet were THICK. Bite was pretty good. Ended up landing around 30-35 fish. Spot, blues, black drum, trout mostly. Can't complain, not a bad way to spend a weekend off!


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Where do you park when you fish the Inlet ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

Go to the end of N Ocean Blvd & turn around. Park down the right side. Parking spaces are limited. I had to ride up & down a few times & catch somebody leaving. Spaces open up fairly often, just gotta catch them.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for that.
Next time im down il check it out.


----------

